# Vertical trellis idea



## sgrowdum (Oct 10, 2016)

Can anyone reccomend a brand/size/style of trellis for my setup? I was thinking just the standard rope style but I'm afraid it won't be strong enough and I'm not sure what size holes to go with. As you can see I have no media so the trellis will be doing most all of the heavy lifting. 

-Thanks


----------



## gr865 (Oct 10, 2016)

How about yellow or orange safety fencing.

your only having one main cola, no side branching.


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 10, 2016)

gr865 said:


> How about yellow or orange safety fencing.
> 
> your only having one main cola, no side branching.


Dont let the size of the disk fool you. Each plant has a 13X16" foot print to grow. There will be a lot more than one cola per plant.


----------



## platt (Oct 11, 2016)

You are relying on the breaking load of that glue. [not yet]
In case you are glueing another t for better fitting or in case of collapse, the torque will begin.



and dont forget the lollipopins


----------



## pop22 (Oct 11, 2016)

ttystik uses cattle panels. Its heavy gauge wire and comes in a, I beleive, 5'x20' panel. Tractor Supply also sells a similar 4'x8' panel. I think I paid $14.00 for mine. I cut it in half and trellised my rose and a raised bed



sgrowdum said:


> View attachment 3801400 View attachment 3801398 View attachment 3801396 Can anyone reccomend a brand/size/style of trellis for my setup? I was thinking just the standard rope style but I'm afraid it won't be strong enough and I'm not sure what size holes to go with. As you can see I have no media so the trellis will be doing most all of the heavy lifting.
> 
> -Thanks


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 12, 2016)

platt said:


> You are relying on the breaking load of that glue. [not yet]
> In case you are glueing another t for better fitting or in case of collapse, the torque will begin.
> 
> View attachment 3802180
> ...


Each column will be tied up for safety but you would be surprised how stable this is. They don't need additional bracing.. Also iim going to fim these. I might try lolipopping them though.


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 12, 2016)

pop22 said:


> ttystik uses cattle panels. Its heavy gauge wire and comes in a, I beleive, 5'x20' panel. Tractor Supply also sells a similar 4'x8' panel. I think I paid $14.00 for mine. I cut it in half and trellised my rose and a raised bed


thanks for the idea


----------



## platt (Oct 13, 2016)

also excited. I love winter!


----------



## pop22 (Oct 13, 2016)

So how is this going to work? Drip and trickle from the top down? Individual drippers?


----------



## Frajola (Oct 13, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> thanks for the idea


I got the orange trellis not hard to find it in a dumpster,4free.


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 13, 2016)

pop22 said:


> So how is this going to work? Drip and trickle from the top down? Individual drippers?




"Fog" or a really fine HPA mist. I'm using .008 sprayers and a 165 psi aquatec pump. 3 zones (12) sprayers per zone. 2 per bucket 6 to a tower. Hoping to get this feeding dialed in so well there is no waste or drain needed. 

I'm still testing the spray patterns. Hopefully my basil will be done rooting this weekend and I can transplant them in for a good test before the real thing goes in. Has anyone ever grown basil? I have and it is AMAZING how similar it is to MJ.. It makes for a great test plant. 

So far I like the top bucket spray pattern (first pic) after a 30 sec blast this one had the least amount of pooling at the bottom. I'll take that as a good sign but will confirm when plants are swapped over.


----------



## pop22 (Oct 13, 2016)

You should add access ports in the covers to inspect the misters, you KNOW they are going to plug.......


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 13, 2016)

pop22 said:


> You should add access ports in the covers to inspect the misters, you KNOW they are going to plug.......


Misters are held in place with a grommet so they can come out easily for inspection. I am going to change out the misters once a week with a clean set to avoid that happening. But yeah these things are prone to clogging even with a good pre filter. The key to success is constant maintanence and a well cleaned mixed reservoir.


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 13, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> Misters are held in place with a grommet so they can come out easily for inspection. I am going to change out the misters once a week with a clean set to avoid that happening. But yeah these things are prone to clogging even with a good pre filter. The key to success is constant maintanence and a well cleaned mixed reservoir.


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 13, 2016)

Frajola said:


> I got the orange trellis not hard to find it in a dumpster,4free.


You don't think the holes are a bit small?


----------



## pop22 (Oct 13, 2016)

http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ok-brand-handy-panel-8-ft-l-x-50-in-h


----------



## sgrowdum (Oct 13, 2016)

pop22 said:


> http://www.tractorsupply.com/tsc/product/ok-brand-handy-panel-8-ft-l-x-50-in-h


That looks perfect. All It needs is a little trimming.


----------



## Frajola (Oct 13, 2016)

sgrowdum said:


> You don't think the holes are a bit small?


I don't think they r small but if turn out they are, i can cut a few segments of the trellis and make bigger cells, its plastic so ez.


----------

